# Small sagging on new drywall



## oachs83 (Dec 14, 2008)

I just hung some 5/8 fire code sheets on 24" o.c. joists in my beddroom addition. It is in the basement so the heating duct is on the ceiling. I have not tapped yet but did fill the screw holes in and just noticed I have a small sag about 1/4" on one sheet at the seam between the joist. I put insulation batts up for sound and I believe it may be the insulation pushing it down that is under the duct. It pushes up fairly easy but rebounds back. Would the tape be able to hold if I were to prop it up until it dried? Should I use a glue before hand? Any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Put some 1-5/8" screws every 10" o.c. and it should stay up. Your screws are also probably sunken to deep in. Throw away your cordless, and go buy a drywall screw gun. If that doesn't work, take down the drywall, and install 1x3 or 1x4s the opposite direction of the joint, then drywall. 

Damn DIYers


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> Put some 1-5/8" screws every 10" o.c. and it should stay up. Your screws are also probably sunken to deep in. Throw away your cordless, and go buy a drywall screw gun. If that doesn't work, take down the drywall, and install 1x3 or 1x4s the opposite direction of the joint, then drywall.
> 
> Damn DIYers


hahhahahhah 'damn diyers' hahahhaha thats great.


yea, i agree with joe......

although, stuff like this....its really hard to tell unless youre physically there to see whats going on. other than that, i would listen to joe.


----------



## oachs83 (Dec 14, 2008)

No cordless sorry I only use screw guns, also all screws are not through the paper at all. 1 5/8 is what _I am using._ It is not possible getting the sheet down since it is a 12' sheet spanning the whole width of the room and the wall sheets are holding the ends up. I have 17 years experience with concrete and fabricating with small drywall experience so it's not like I am a total harry homeowner.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

lol - alright-

Do you have the drywall hung perpendicular, or do they all line up? a 12 ft span on a 1-5/8 metals stud, probably a DIYer thing, you got the studs a Home Depot or Lowes, so there 25 Gauge. 12 ft long, with 5/8", man come on. Put some braces on that ceiling, like a soffit. Make some L braces, try and find some 20 Ga studs for the bracing, push up the ceiling a little, and when you hang the drywall it should be leveled. Appartantly, the 1-5/8" is weak, because more than a 4 ft span they always ask from braces. (every 48")-

try this!


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> lol - alright-
> 
> Do you have the drywall hung perpendicular, or do they all line up? a 12 ft span on a 1-5/8 metals stud, probably a DIYer thing, you got the studs a Home Depot or Lowes, so there 25 Gauge. 12 ft long, with 5/8", man come on. Put some braces on that ceiling, like a soffit. Make some L braces, try and find some 20 Ga studs for the bracing, push up the ceiling a little, and when you hang the drywall it should be leveled. Appartantly, the 1-5/8" is weak, because more than a 4 ft span they always ask from braces. (every 48")-
> 
> try this!


 
Hey Joe, He did'nt say anything about metal studs!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## oachs83 (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry I meant 1 5/8" screws is what I am using. It is the ceiling so why would I have metal studs? I wouldn't want my house to fall down. In a nutshell I have 1/4" of sag only 10" wide at the seam smack in the middle of the ceiling joist that are 24" on center. There is noway to get the sheet down or unscrewed. If I was able to get the sheet down I would have fixed it no problem. 

However I was able to finagle partway in the joist from the outside of the room (rest of basement is unfinished) and pull the insulation in the ceiling tighter. I got the seam to where it is only sagging 1/8" or so and will be able to feather it out now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

No Problem, sorry I thought you was referring to a 1-5/8" stud. I can't imagine the ceiling sagging from the weight of insulation. Are you joist rotted?


----------



## oachs83 (Dec 14, 2008)

Brand New house, It is a bedroom in the basement so the ducts are in the ceiling. I have insulation in the ceiling for soundproofing. With the added thickness of the insulation under the duct a section bunched up causing it to press down on the sheetrock.


----------

